# - Anthem 234 -



## HaroHalola (Jul 1, 2010)

Note: It ain't "Dave" (Reitman: Kevin-Sigourney-Frank-Ben...), nor "Bulworth", even...) - _H'H._
___________________________________________________________________________                                                                        

..._As Easy as 2-
3-4, Gangers!_   the skywrite
blaise   _Come Celebrate
Amer'ca-Spectac-U-Lar.._.  
slated hoot for yu, yoo, yhue,

& nancies' two, a-                    
shootin'-off-the-works, awatch
to the thousand pointings...
lights, cameras..._uh, pod'n me
would you mind...with the backdrop

of...thanks_ (not even
Santa!)  Yes!  On the 4th. day
of the 7th. month
in the noisome nearly-Tri-
spentennial, a day for

_all_ sparkillers t'
Sanctify:  _Nat'l Grill
An Animal Day _
honoring ONE TRILLION for
War (almost the dead, that) weight,

criminal bail-out$
(felonslick gains highfed riggs),
oiled shores (_SPF-
234_), hyperdkids, Grade-A-Prime
budget cuts (all

grilled out!), _Rip-Rop_ hounds,    
illness insurance, pizza,
_Splenda_ (sweeter than       
insul'n), lost oxygen,
_kitsch_, Chinese drywall, Empyre!!...

Woodyalong on    
_Route 666_ 'cross divide
your land, our land, howl-
and THEIR LAND not made for you
or yu or yoo or me or 

yhu hailing wall-eyed
_Americisms: Sell-Sell-
Sell-Buy-Buy-Buy-Bye_...
Foreclosures & more...  _Toy Store_,
romcoms (sandbox Sandler), O'-

besity (coming
to ab domen near to _yoo_),
Championships (a 
sale in _every_ flavor!), sports
bevs (slick colors!), _Roundup!_, beer...

& how to be _The 
World's Most Interesting Man?_
as minds & bodies 
devolve by/for a cast of
a dozen, & riant _youu_ up 

at The Lake, down on 
the farm, the bottom of the 
pond...rigged like shadow 
budgets' march to _Corpwars_, yu
rev'ling into the dinsome

shootin'-off-the-woiks'
_Amer'ca-Spectac-U-Lar_
(weather'll be _fixed_) q_ool!_,
like the_ 6_-Pak with a 12-
Pak _Activation Window_

..._It's Summertime-Sum-
ertime-Sum-Sum-Summertime_...
beachplay, clime supine
at the deepend (_please shower  
before._..) chlorine wash, eyeballs

redded like _Mirdth's_ gobbed 
marsh, the hon'moon's been over
like the Iroquois 
_nye-agra thunder-water 
straits_ gushing, gushing...gushing

'til _Morlde_ depletes her
blooded _golden_ shower, the
Mother Load shot &
shat...  as Nucular Mtn.
& Coal Crypts cough'n-on the

qool, _3D/HD-
30-40 Plasma _- rife
peril in the Gulf
_whitecola de pecado 
en mierda,_ but deeper

water's horizon...
_'Tis Summertime-Summertime-
Sum-Sum-'Sumertime _
country-fried American
_Spectac-U-Lar Waterburn-
234_ actively

made from REAL plastic 
toys _R_ US!, chilled-out-grilled-out
Karmaites sparkillers' 
immolating shootin'-off
their charcoal-fired _woiks_, for 

the _Copa! Copa!_
as _Mirdth Copa Mundial's...
ToddlersTiara
LeBron LeBrennan's
Awards
Tarball
Ursus Maritimus_ d'luves,
slick-ery as _WD-40+_... 

_Apartheid-uber-alles!_

_H.e.m.-H'H._
                   6.19.MMx.
_ST_


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 1, 2010)

_Anthem..._for a moment there I thought you might be hanging out with Ayn Rand. (In a bookish rather than patriotic mood today.) I laugh and hear the "Starstrangled-Oh-Bumber". (If my memory serves me, this is your wording.)

Many themes going on here which create a whole. The Morlde at large. The peril of its landscape, atmosphere, waters and the peril of dignity of its people. Consumers get sucked in again. Animal Rights Acitivists should be knocking on a plenty a door this weekend. Our country and its sense of self-entitlement. Celebrating a nation divided from the Morlde and then the Morlde and at war. Your Poem is a cry out for Morlde PEACE. Your writings. Ironic parables. A new genre. You, a brilliant journeyman.

I am your student, certainly more than the reviewer. Your reader who loves reading in between the lines or in your case defining the lines first, then the exploration. So, I'm off for some puzzle fun. It might turn out to be my odd puzzle but you'll set me straight. 

Firstly, I've noticed that you omitt or add letters. The famous example being "Morlde". Invert the W, add an "e" and you have "Worlde." The signifigance of the "e" added? No, matter to me! I just view it as a little trick so as not to make it too easy for your readers. Nevertheless, the word can be fathomed. The transposition of word into a pun. 

This brings me to 





> ..._As Easy as 2-_
> _3-4, _


Where is the "1"? It's not there because we are not "one" in this Morlde? A people banding together as one with one purpose? 





> _As Easy _


 Achieving "Oneness" is not _Easy._ Therefore, "1", "one" can not fall into that category.



> the skywrite blaise


"blaize", a chemical reaction, "blazing" away in our atmosphere creating pollution.
But all we see is the festivity of the blazing, giving little thought to ecology.

I'm taking a chance here...this is a biggie and should be addresed. 
"America spectacular you are"...slated hoot for yu, yoo, yhue. I'm hearing "U-Lar" as "You are". Never mind me!!! Curious as to the "play on".


> _Amer'ca-Spectac-U-Lar.._


, 
"sparkillers" a portmanteau word, but meaning "sparkelers" Those innocuous sparkelers we wand around on the Fourth. So, now we're at "sparkelers" Am I correct? An a_ntiphrasing? _A word used contrary to its original meaning. If that's the case you have two figures of speech going on in one word. Amazing!
And, _Nat'l Grill An Animal Day. _Hail! All vegans! Killing is just plain wrong.


> _all_ sparkillers t'
> Sanctify: _Nat'l Grill_
> _An Animal Day_


Here we are with consummerism. A theme I see throughout most of your work.
And I'm loving this..."yhu hailing". "you hailing" but I hear" U-Hauling". U-Hauling all the "goods" to _Sell-Sell-Sell-Buy_ _Buy-Buy-Buy-Bye. "Bye" _as in "nough of all this already?"


> yhu hailing wall-eyed
> _Americisms: Sell-Sell-_
> _Sell-Buy-Buy-Buy-Bye_...


While mirdth is about gaitey, I sounds awfully much like "Earth". "redded like Earth's goobbled marsh" Is this about the gaitey of Mirdth? I say, without any sincerity.


> redded like _Mirdth's_ gobbed
> marsh,


I need help here! As far as I know, _Karmaites _might be an _anachaism _having to do with Islam. And then we have war..._sparkillers._ s_par (sparing) killers_


> Karmaites sparkillers'


I think my favorite little mysteries of yours! Here's where you omitt a letter. In this case the "O". Voila! "Obesity coming to an abdomen near to you" BRILLIANT! 


> besity (coming
> to ab domen near to _yoo_),


And we "do" have the most overweight people in the Morlde.

"works" Do I hear Archie Bunker speaking? Then, this would explain allot. 


> shootin'-off-the-woiks'


The last line. The most crucial line to a poem. And a big bite, here!
Separation above anything else....


> _Apartheid-uber-alles!_


 
Well, so much for Ayn Rand. You've just kicked _Objectivism's _butt!

_So, now you must tell me everything I've missed and/or misconstrued._

PEACE. Laurie


----------



## HaroHalola (Jul 2, 2010)

Laurie - _WHEW!_  Well, certainly some hefty chewin' goin' on...  Mostly, you have absorbed the intent of this POMB; where you have adroitly discerned, needs no further comment, as the piece is self-referential; however, I will attempt to clarify the key points of your inquiry -

At the outset, you already knew the etio. of _Morlde_, occasionally the portrayal is _sans _"e", employed as a _harder_ view of our _Planete_; with the added vowel, It attempts to soften the meaning, though maintaining the _pejorative_, & less-frequently, _Morlde`_ to connote something just-short-of beauty.

2010 _minus_ 1776 = 234; exacting with your assessments of_ One!_

"Blaise" is also _blase`_

_"Spectac-U-Lar"_ - see "Lar," as well...

Yes, the duple figures of speech, here "sparkillers" a _portmanteau_ employed to connote the "wandy" things & those whom employ them, in all connotations

_"Mirdth,"_ another neologism - by Its sonic - a pejorative for (laughable) _Earth_ (see "Landescraped" posted on _WF_)

"Karmaites" - Consistent with _Karma_, Karma-Ites (a fictional people appearing real), & _carmates,_ our preoccupation with autos & oil, tenets of the POMB

Yes, _"woiks"_, precisely!

Hope this has told what you've inquired...  TY, for the astute attention to my _Woik_!

_H'H._


----------



## paintedglasses (Jul 2, 2010)

OK so I know you've got your own style that you've developed, and at first I was a fan of that. However, this poem comes to me really just as (what is by now) a very tired rant against American consumerism wrapped in a general stylistic voice. There is no correlation between the delivery and the content, and, separated, both of their weaknesses are sort of laid to bare. The style comes away superficial and pointless, and the content is nothing really original or engaging enough to stand on its own. Sorry.


----------



## go home (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow, *that* was a not-too-specific deprecation.  

After Silver Moon's second paragraph makes it very clear that content which goes far beyond a rant against consumerism IS available (obvious?) to other readers, I'm wondering how you missed it.  

I also would (and will) argue with: 





> There is no correlation between the delivery and the content, and, separated, both of their weaknesses are sort of laid to bare.



You don't think the pacing/structure here echoes the freneticism of what's being described?  Scrambled words for scrambled thoughts/lives/minds, interruptions of interruptions?  I couldn't agree less that the style, employed to this end, has become either superficial or pointless.  

As far as the content not being original or engaging--yes, these world crises do tend to repeat, and after a while (decades?  centuries?) become tiresome.


----------



## HaroHalola (Jul 5, 2010)

paintedglasses - TY for the attention to my Work, I am sorry to lose you as a fan; however, what puzzles me are the phrases " general stylistic voice" (oxymoron), "no correlation between delivery and the content, and, separated, both of their weaknesses are sort of laid to bare" (redundant [& laid to bare what?] ), "and the content is nothing really original or engaging enough to stand on Its own" (if you care to, re-read SilverMoon's in-depth summation & my reply; & the subsequent, eloquently-stated observations of _go home_ which directly address, chew-on & expectorate your perceived issues); as for this POMB's being for "American Consumerism?", would that It were _only_ that, & begs, how extensive has your foray been into my Work?  OK.   _H'H._


----------



## HaroHalola (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,_ go home_ - Would that I had your facility to perceive meaning, tenor, & intent...in verse; TY for this most pointed & timely ergotism of my Work.  Like a deft verbisector, your comprehension is detailed, laying bare both the essentials of the POMB & the misconceptions of Its detractor with a few well-informed thrusts of the proverbial cyberpen...  It is every Scald's sought _adopto pretium_ -  _ H'H._


----------



## Gumby (Jul 7, 2010)

I always feel like I've just survived a tornado when I read one of your poems!  My poor brain gets a work out certainly. Truly appreciate what you have to say, thank you H.H.!


----------

